# Australian Blackwood tree, local timber mill treasure #3



## robutacion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Has mentioned on my thread, here, things at the local timber mill, are finally starting to produce results for me.  This time was with a Australian Blackwood tree that the old fellow (Bill) cut from his mate's property, just across the road from the timber mill.

These are native trees, and not as common as the Black Wattle, of which I have plenty off.  These trees have become rare, and I never manage to actually see one standing up in my search around town, even tough I'm certain there will be a few...!:wink:

I believe, was the fact that the tree has become very large and attacked by the gigantic wood warm, that can really eat a lot of wood in a short period of time, that scare the farm owner as, the warm damage is not visible from the outside, apart from the entry holes, and if severely chewed up inside, they can brake away and fall quite easily.

I have no doubt that, the fact that Bill has admitted that he has been on his mate's back for that tree for a long time so, Bill got his tree and George's manage to buy a portion of it off him.  He left the main trunk which is huge for this type of tree, long and he will slab it soon to see if he can get any good/undamaged/uneaten slabs off it.

I got 3 out of the 4 largest pieces from the biggest logs left and some of the small limbs.  This is a horrendously heavy wood to handle, as it is (green and wet), its is a heavy wood by nature no doubt but at the moment is like lifting cement pillars...! 

Again, most of it was stored in the open storage paddock and some was brought home for processing, allowing the drying process to start faster...!

Australian Blackwood has always beautiful colours, this one is not only no exception, it has some of the nicest colours I've seem in this type wood...!:biggrin:

The small branches have lots of small/little knots that will make some interesting blanks but the bigger stuff (logs) have really deep colours and grain.  I would expect that some of the colours "sharpness" is due to the fact that the wood is green and wet but, I have no doubt, most of it will still be there when it dries (I've got some on the microwave, right now...!):wink:

There are 3 main cuts that I'm processing out of it (St,Z,X), and will be stacked to dry (drying towers) in a day or two...!:biggrin:

For now, here are some pics of the wood, after I got it home, some more (big log) will be added as they become available...!:wink::biggrin:

Enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jul 18, 2011)

*Posting your thoughts, is OK...!*

Hi everyone,

I should remind you all that, is OK to post here, your opinions/thoughts about the wood shown and anything else you may want, LESS making an order for some of this wood, apart from that, type away...!

I have also turned 2 samples of this wood, this afternoon (cross and straight cur 2 tone) but too dark for the pics so tomorrow or so I get them done...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2011)

wow, that's really pretty wood!  Almost makes me want to start turning pens myself...


----------



## robutacion (Jul 18, 2011)

Monolith said:


> wow, that's really pretty wood!  Almost makes me want to start turning pens myself...



What stops you...??? you already have some timber...!:wink:

Getting started is not as that expensive as some people may think.  I our days companies put together excellent starting kits for pen turning, saving a lot of hassle and time...!

Give it a try, you would like it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 18, 2011)

How is that wood to work with?  I have been looking at buying some to make a nice coffee table.

Also, does it change color or anything with age?


----------



## robutacion (Jul 19, 2011)

*Wishful thinking, maybe...???*



Fibonacci said:


> How is that wood to work with?  I have been looking at buying some to make a nice coffee table.
> 
> Also, does it change color or anything with age?



Well, the wood works really nice and no doubt a coffee table out of this stuff would look amazing BUT, it would be a hell of an expensive coffee table, even if only the top was made out of it...!

The wood is extremely heavy, as I mention before and, decent size boards for a decent size coffee table, would weight a bunch...!:frown:  Sea-freight may be a little more economic but 3 months waiting to arrive, would be necessary...!

But then and again, nothing is impossible with me, some things may require an extra effort but, no impossibles...! and about you...???:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 19, 2011)

robutacion said:


> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> > How is that wood to work with?  I have been looking at buying some to make a nice coffee table.
> ...



I have run into some PITAs before, but never an impossible.  I have a semi-local source for it that has 4/4 plank for $20/bf shipped.  It would be expensive, but not insane.  That said it would still be the most expensive piece of furniture I would have.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 19, 2011)

Neat looking stuff, George!

Why do they call it blackwood when it's clearly brown?


----------



## robutacion (Jul 20, 2011)

David Keller said:


> Neat looking stuff, George!
> 
> Why do they call it blackwood when it's clearly brown?



A fair question David, one that I don't have an answer for...!:frown:

I wouldn't mind at all, if Australian Blackwood was in fact black, I'm not aware of any Australian native timbers that are black in colour, nor even close so, is possible that, the name was given by the fact that, is maybe one of the darkest woods around, it has black(ish) spots withing but far from being "black-wood)...!:wink:

These black(ish) spots are more visible in the cross cut wood and the samples I done with the 3 main cut styles, show it well...!

I finished the samples on Monday night and I have been back to my auto-mechanic for another 2 days of tree trimming/cutting (yesterday and today), leaving too early and getting back too late, doesn't gave me any chance to get some pics done in day light but tomorrow, they get done, if I cam manage to get out of bed as my old body is saw from the tip of my toes to the top of my head (the neck is bad today...!)

No treasure brought home in this trip, well..., is one there that I spotted yesterday, and I'm putting a lot of hope that it still is ok, as the tree has been dead for some time, will see...! Next trip, is coming home with us...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## PenPal (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackwood from Victoria and Tasmania are highly prized for furniture making the name derives from the outside colour of the tree itself. Remember those old shot silk ties well finished it takes on that burnished look with flashes of colour. It lasts graciously and regally maintains a wonderful sheen.

It is prized thinly cut for musical instruments with your indulgence a small pic from the saw of some sheets I picked up in Nthn Tasmania ripples horizontally and vertically on a bright sun day mind blowing actual colours. This timber came from butt cut stumps.

Figured Blackwood etc are beautiful for pens. 1800 Blackwood furniture proves its long term viability and value.

George you asked for comments these are mine.

Regards Peter.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 20, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Blackwood from Victoria and Tasmania are highly prized for furniture making the name derives from the outside colour of the tree itself. Remember those old shot silk ties well finished it takes on that burnished look with flashes of colour. It lasts graciously and regally maintains a wonderful sheen.
> 
> It is prized thinly cut for musical instruments with your indulgence a small pic from the saw of some sheets I picked up in Nthn Tasmania ripples horizontally and vertically on a bright sun day mind blowing actual colours. This timber came from butt cut stumps.
> 
> ...



Which I appreciate greatly, thanks Peter...!:wink:

I remember to have read long ago, about this Australian Blackwood and its characteristics for various uses, and I recall that musical instruments were one of the preferred uses due to its durability, grain structure and tone but I also recall that the pics I saw of it were identical top the one you shared with us where the ripples are the main feature, particularly for guitar making...! 

I'm not surprised that the name has to do with the external tree appearance, even tough, we have plenty locally, of a particular species of Gum that the whole bark is really black, to the point that I thought that they have been burnt, as the appearance would be the same if a fire had been trough them leaving that well recognizable, black burn look...!

I know that the mill old fellow (Bill), is keeping the tree main log (which I will take pics next Saturday) for slabbing, the trunk is about 3 meters long and about 20" or so across and I'm looking forwards to see it slabbed and see what it comes out...!  

If it has big worm holes through the slabs, spoiling them, I may have a chance to bargain the wood from him but, if the wood is all good, I ain't going to have a chance in hell...!:frown:

Disclaimer:  I use this opportunity to have Peter replying to my post to say this;
I have mention repeatedly the words "Old fellow" when referring to the local timber mill older owner and founder Bill on his 74 years of age, and I would like to make clear that, I mean no disrespect to him nor to anyone that is in that age bracket, a bit younger or a bit older.

I know that Peter is one of our "senior" members, as so is many other IAP members.  I'm a young man at 53 in their eyes, and while I can't do anything about my age, I'm a old man is more ways than one so, I would never show any disrespect for people older than me, that was something that I've learn as a young kid, in my country of birth.

The expressions, old fellow, old fart, old fella, old bugger, etc, etc., are quite common expression here in Australia and while some people "may" use them in disrespect, I am not and never will, I have always found a great fascination for older people than me, that has been something I develop since a young kid, making me appreciate the experience and advice I got from so many of them, something that I would never had, with people of my own age, and I don't regret that...!  So that you know...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jul 21, 2011)

*Some more samples*

Hi everyone,

Here are some of the samples I had finished last Monday, from this Blackwood...!:wink:

The blacks spots I mentioned are quite visible in most of the cuts, the cross cut may shown the most...!:biggrin:

Enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 21, 2011)

George,

How much are you planning on selling?  What will the price be? Sure would like to try some, like the idea of it being heavy. Have someone that likes heavey pens and that should work. Let me know. 
Gary


----------



## robutacion (Jul 21, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> George,
> 
> How much are you planning on selling?  What will the price be? Sure would like to try some, like the idea of it being heavy. Have someone that likes heavey pens and that should work. Let me know.
> Gary



PM on its way...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Rick P (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks very much for sharing this George! Beautiful wood that I am totally unfamiliar with.......that is one massive burr hole! Our spruce beetles devastate trees but the holes are only about 3mm across.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Thanks very much for sharing this George! Beautiful wood that I am totally unfamiliar with.......that is one massive burr hole! Our spruce beetles devastate trees but the holes are only about 3mm across.



Well mate, haven't you heard that everything here in Australia, grows bigger, including the lies...???:biggrin:

Seriously, these timber worms are big, I took some pics today of the main log of this Blackwood tree at the local timber mill and there are a few of these worm holes in it and unfortunately, they are inside eating the timber away...! Some of these worm holes are about 3/4" in diameter, the hole size indicates the grab/worm size...!  I've attached a pic of what they look like in the hands of an aboriginal kid...!

Being at the timber mill again today (Saturday, the best day for the old fellow Bill), I've got a couple more of the silky-Oak edges (that's it now, no more edges...:frown, and the rest of the Walnut tree.  I used also the opportunity to tale some pics of the old timber mill...!

PS: the fellow in the forklift is Bill, the old fart...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------

